# Using Space #8



## Matt Derrick (May 31, 2014)

Matt Derrick submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Using Space #8 - a zine about squats, social centres and alternative ways of living



> Contents:
> 
> *'Ive painted myself into a corner' – learning from the divide between artistic and anarchist squats in Paris
> *Open House London / Made Possible by Squatting
> ...



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------

